# Model Release



## Keithtsuji (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello all,

I am new to this community, nice to meet you all.

Have a question, I am having a shoot soon and it's for a company annual report. We are having 4 models and wondering do the clients give out the model release or I do?
Any info will be helpful, many thanks.

Keith


----------



## tirediron (Apr 5, 2016)

The laws regarding this sort of thing vary widely by country, and even by province/state in many countries, so adding a location to your profile would help garner more useful answers.  That said, in general the photographer will be responsible for having relases/waivers signed at time of shooting and then, in turn, provide those to the client.


----------



## KmH (Apr 5, 2016)

But only because the photographer is there when the photos are made.
A photo with people in it that is accompanied by a valid model release(s) is worth more than the same photo without a model release(s).

The publisher of the photographs and the model are the ones that need the model release. If the photographer is not the publisher of the photos the photographer does not need a copy of the model release on file.

Who is going to be responsible for the model release, and getting the model release signed, should be one of the many terms written onto the contract between the company and the photographer.
Many models provide a model release that accords the model the maximal legal protection and advantage.
Ideally the photographer provides the contract so the photographer can maximize the photographers legal protection and advantage.

FWIW - There are many versions of a model release, each written so specific rights are accorded to the publisher and the model.


----------



## budget cruncher (Apr 5, 2016)

Keithtsuji said:


> .. it's for a company annual report.


Seems like the company attorney needs to write it.  I'm wondering why the company is unsure of this?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 5, 2016)

If you are going to do work as a photographer learn what needs to be done. Try American Society of Media Photographers or PPA for sample model releases, contracts, licensing, etc.

You should get model releases signed if it's commercial work (business, advertising, etc.). It will also be necessary to draw up a contract specifying usage of the photos (purpose, length of time, etc.).


----------



## KmH (Apr 5, 2016)

budget cruncher said:


> Keithtsuji said:
> 
> 
> > .. it's for a company annual report.
> ...


The company attorney is likely the last person a photographer would want writing a model release, the use licensing, and a contract the photographer would be bound by.

Photographers with little or no business acumen (skills) that let others provide the legal documents for a shoot often get taken advantage of - financially.


----------



## fmw (Apr 7, 2016)

You do.  And you provide copies to the company for their file.  Good luck with the shoot.


----------

